# Em defesa das árvores monumentais e classificadas de Portugal



## PedroNTSantos (13 Fev 2014 às 14:15)

No dia 5 de setembro de 2012 foi aprovada, na Assembleia da República, a nova lei de classificação de arvoredos de interesse público.

Passados 17 meses dessa aprovação, o governo ainda não regulamentou essa lei, ou seja, e em poucas palavras, isentou-se do seu papel de cumprir a lei aprovada no parlamento.

Em virtude desta situação, estamos perante um vazio legal que impede a classificação de novas árvores, algo que não acontece desde 2012, e deixa desprotegidas as centenas de árvores classificadas ao abrigo da legislação de 1938, entretanto revogada.

Se nada for feito, este serviço do Estado será esquecido, subvalorizado e, com o tempo, extinto. Se nada for feito, o património natural e cultural constituído pelas centenas de espécimes classificados ficará ao abandono, como abandonadas ficarão as dezenas de árvores que aguardam classificação.

Assim sendo, juntem-se à Associação Árvores de Portugal e demais associações que subscrevem este ideal, assinando e divulgando a petição criada para o efeito: Regulamentação da Lei n.º 53/2012. *Assinar: http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT72578*



*Já imaginaram estas árvores monumentais desprotegidas à mão do vandalismo das podas camarárias?*












*Ler o texto da petição:*

    "_Regulamentação da Lei n.º 53/2012
    Para: Exma. Senhora Ministra da Agricultura e do Mar; Exma. Senhora Presidente do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas
    As árvores e arvoredos classificados, de acordo com a legislação nacional, como sendo de interesse público, constituem um património natural ímpar que cabe ao Estado proteger, dentro das suas funções intransmissíveis.

    Em adição ao seu enorme valor biológico, estes espécimes possuem um elevado valor paisagístico, cultural e, em certos casos, estão intrinsecamente ligados à história dos municípios e do próprio país. A sua presença em locais emblemáticos de muitas povoações ajudaram a moldar, ao longo de gerações, não apenas o espaço no qual estão inseridas, como a própria memória das populações locais, sendo, em muitos casos, pontos de referência e, inclusive, de interesse turístico.

    A 5 de setembro de 2012, através da aprovação da Lei n.º 53/2012, o Parlamento Português atualizou o regime jurídico da classificação de arvoredo de interesse público, revogando o Decreto-Lei n.º 28 468, de 15 de fevereiro de 1938.

    No nosso entendimento, este ato legislativo, aprovado sem votos contra, constituiu um compromisso de todos os grupos parlamentares com a necessidade de reforçar o papel do Estado, e dos seus serviços, na defesa deste património.

    Deste modo, causa-nos profunda estranheza a demora na aprovação, por parte dos serviços competentes do Ministério da Agricultura e do Mar, da regulamentação da Lei n.º 53/2012, situação que está a provocar uma situação comparável a um vazio legislativo, que impossibilita a classificação de novas árvores desde 2012, para além de pôr em causa a proteção das centenas de exemplares classificados, ao longo do tempo, pelo anterior Decreto-Lei n.º 28 468. Acresce que o prazo legal para esta regulamentação era de 60 dias, de acordo com o Artigo 8º da mesma Lei.

    Esta estranheza é reforçada pelo facto das alterações preconizadas pela Lei n.º 53/2012, face ao anteriormente disposto no Decreto-Lei n.º 28 468, não implicarem, na estrutura do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas, modificações significativas, quer ao nível dos recursos humanos, quer ao nível dos recursos materiais, que pudessem ser impraticáveis à luz da atual situação de constrangimentos orçamentais que afetam todos os organismos do Estado.

    Em consequência, as associações A Rocha, Almargem, Árvores de Portugal, Campo Aberto, Oikos (Leiria), Quercus e Transumância e Natureza, e os abaixo assinados, apelam às entidades e serviços competentes para que procedam de forma célere à regulamentação da Lei n.º 53/2012, de forma a reativar este serviço do Estado, para que este possa reassumir o seu papel inalienável de defesa e preservação do nosso ainda rico património arbóreo.

    Por outro lado, o Estado tem ainda a obrigação de não abandonar os proprietários das árvores classificadas e não defraudar as pessoas e entidades que continuam a propor novos exemplares para classificação.

    Cuidar deste riquíssimo património natural é, na nossa opinião, mais do que um imperativo legislativo, uma obrigação moral de forma a preservar a memória do passado e garantir o seu futuro_."


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

*Eis o que já está a acontecer no presente às árvores classificadas de Portugal:*





Eis o aspeto criminoso de uma rolagem feita num dos plátanos classificados da magnífica alameda de Ponte de Lima. 
Este é o motivo pelo qual é tão urgente assinar e divulgar a petição que defende a regulamentação da lei que protege as árvores classificadas. 
Sem essa lei, este magnífico património fica abandonado às mãos da ignorância do terrorismo arbóreo. 

*Assinem, por favor, e ajudem a evitar mais atos criminosos como este: http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT72578*


----------



## camrov8 (13 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

é o que em portugal se chama poda infelismente acontece cá, pela minha cidade foram abatidos o ano passo varios platanos antigos motivo estavam podres por dentro e  qual seria o motivo eram decapitada literalmente sempre que ficavam maiores


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

Em vez de plantarem árvores de grande porte para depois acontecer coisas dessas porque não se plantam árvores de pequeno porte? Especialmente em avenidas e afins.


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

Em relação a essa árvore, a parte de cima estava completamente podre, se for só essa até acho bem, se for em todas é um crime tremendo.

Aqui está umas fotos da avenida dos plátanos, local a 10 metros da minha casa 

Outono






Inverno





Verão






De referir que esta avenida fica no centro de Ponte de Lima, mais parece é uma floresta pois tapa a visão das casas e prédios quase todos


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Fev 2014 às 20:40)

Orion disse:


> Em vez de plantarem árvores de grande porte para depois acontecer coisas dessas porque não se plantam árvores de pequeno porte? Especialmente em avenidas e afins.




Esse é um princípio basilar de arboricultura, ou seja, plantar uma árvore de acordo com o espaço que esta ocupará quando for adulta, e não no momento em que é plantada. Princípio este ignorado na esmagadora maioria das situações.

O arquiteto Ribeiro-Telles escreveu há muito anos uma verdade muito simples: "...se não há espaço para a árvore, plante-se o arbusto; se não há espaço para o arbusto, coloque-se um vaso com flores".


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

1337 disse:


> Em relação a essa árvore, a parte de cima estava completamente podre, se for só essa até acho bem, se for em todas é um crime tremendo.
> Verão



Obrigado por teres escolhido uma foto tirada por mim, em 2005 se não me engano...

Passando ao caso em análise: as informações que consegui recolher junto de um amigo que tem formação em arboricultura e é natural e residente em Ponte de Lima é que este tipo de intervenção tão drástica era desnecessária e, pior ainda, com o tempo, contraproducente.

Sendo verdade que por vezes é preciso soluções radicais, amputando certos ramos para salvar o resto da árvore, nada aponta para que fosse este o caso. Aliás, a associação à qual presido, a Árvores de Portugal, vai apurar se esta intervenção teve a aprovação e foi acompanhada por técnicos do ICNF, uma vez que esta alameda está classificada e protegida por lei.

De um modo geral, embora a crença comum faça acreditar que estas podas "dão força às árvores", tal não passa de um "mito urbano". Em resumo, eis os motivos que desaconselham estas práticas:

CHOQUE INICIAL – A copa das árvores funciona como um todo. Embora, no estado adulto, os seus ramos se autonomizem, eles contribuem para que a árvores rentabilize ao máximo todas as suas capacidades. Assim, os ramos exteriores funcionam como um escudo aos mais internos, evitando queimaduras solares, por outro lado, os mais internos mantém a árvore a funcionar quando os externos estão afetados. Se, subitamente, se alterar este equilíbrio, e todos os ramos ficarem expostos às condições climatéricas de forma igual, a árvore fica sem defesas.
ASPECTO DEFORMADO – Uma árvore rolada é uma árvore desfigurada. Mesmo que volte a repor o volume de copa inicial, ela nunca mais voltará a ter a mesma beleza e naturalidade características da espécie. As árvores ficarão desvalorizadas, perdendo o seu valor patrimonial.
FALTA DE ALIMENTO – Uma poda bem-feita, não remove mais do que 1/3 a ½ da copa da árvore, o que não interfere muito com a capacidade da árvores continuar a alimentar-se a si própria. A rolagem remove a copa na totalidade, reduzindo o equilíbrio copa/sistema radicular, levando a que a árvore, temporariamente, perca a capacidade de se autoalimentar.
NOVO CRESCIMENTO MUITO RÁPIDO – Após uma operação como é a rolagem, as árvores têm tendência a repor a copa inicial, pelo que a sua rebentação será intensa e aos poucos anos retomará o volume que tinha e de uma forma desorganizada e muito densa, não resolvendo, assim, o motivo por que geralmente se recorre a esta supressão da copa.
PRAGAS E DOENÇAS – A s pernadas e uma árvore rolada têm dificuldade em formar calo de cicatrização, não só pelo seu grande diâmetro, como também por não se localizarem na zona onde a árvore desenvolve os seus postos de defesa naturais. Os cortes nestas condições são vulneráveis a ataques de insetos e fungos que podem causar podridões.
CUSTOS – Aparentemente parece ser mais económico recorrer-se a uma rolagem do que utilizar os princípios corretos de poda e corte. No entanto, esta economia é de curto prazo, pois, por um lado a árvore perde quase por completo o seu valor, por outro lado está-se a onerar as futuras manutenções para prevenir uma decrepitude precoce ou a instabilidade mecânica dos rebentos formados após os cortes.


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2014 às 00:10)

1337 disse:


> De referir que esta avenida fica no centro de Ponte de Lima, mais parece é uma floresta pois tapa a visão das casas e prédios quase todos



Sítio fresco. Deve ser óptimo de verão.


----------



## 1337 (14 Fev 2014 às 00:16)

Agreste disse:


> Sítio fresco. Deve ser óptimo de verão.



Sem dúvida, é o sítio mais fresco, onde os velhotes se sentam para se refrescar


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

Pode haver outras mas esta é certamente uma das maiores árvores do Algarve. Encontrei-a o ano passado na polje da Nave do Barão.


----------



## 1337 (14 Fev 2014 às 01:29)

Agreste disse:


> Pode haver outras mas esta é certamente uma das maiores árvores do Algarve. Encontrei-a o ano passado na polje da Nave do Barão.
> 
> Bom tamanho dessa árvore, penso que no algarve as árvores não crescem tanto como aqui no norte por causa da pluviosidade, posso estar a dizer uma barbaridade mas corrijam.me se tiver errado


----------



## frederico (14 Fev 2014 às 02:43)

1337 disse:


> Agreste disse:
> 
> 
> > Pode haver outras mas esta é certamente uma das maiores árvores do Algarve. Encontrei-a o ano passado na polje da Nave do Barão.
> ...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Agreste disse:


> Pode haver outras mas esta é certamente uma das maiores árvores do Algarve. Encontrei-a o ano passado na polje da Nave do Barão.



Conheço bem essa azinheira, mas acho, sem ter a certeza absoluta, que há uma um pouco maior a algumas dezenas de metros (http://arvores-do-sul.blogspot.pt/2008/09/azinheira-da-nave-do-baro.html).





Podes localizá-la neste mapa: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=pt&lat=37.217270&lon=-8.052705&z=17&m=b&v=2

As maiores azinheiras algarvias são estas: 





*Info:*http://arvores-do-sul.blogspot.pt/2007/10/azinheira-classificada-de-s-brs-de.html






*Info:* http://arvores-do-sul.blogspot.pt/2008/01/azinheira-de-benafim.html


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

Acho que os eucaliptos não contam como árvores monumentais... em frente do monte da minha avó em Aljezur havia um que teria hoje mais de 100 anos, de tronco grosso, uma bela árvore, 2 pessoas não conseguiam abraçar o tronco. 

Entretanto já passaram por lá 2 incêndios, 1989 e 1993. A árvore foi cortada mas voltou a rebentar. Nem faço ideia até onde as raízes chegam.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

Agreste disse:


> Acho que os eucaliptos não contam como árvores monumentais... em frente do monte da minha avó em Aljezur havia um que teria hoje mais de 100 anos, de tronco grosso, uma bela árvore, 2 pessoas não conseguiam abraçar o tronco.
> 
> Entretanto já passaram por lá 2 incêndios, 1989 e 1993. A árvore foi cortada mas voltou a rebentar. Nem faço ideia até onde as raízes chegam.



Os eucaliptos são incriveis quase impossiveis de destruir cortam-se queimam-se e são os primeiros a rebentar o problema é que infelimente são usadas em monoculturas que são um desastre ecologico


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

Afinal não foi só uma, mas 3 árvores podadas. Confirmei hoje a passar na avenida dos plátanos.

Isto é CRIME.


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Agreste disse:


> Acho que os eucaliptos não contam como árvores monumentais... em frente do monte da minha avó em Aljezur havia um que teria hoje mais de 100 anos, de tronco grosso, uma bela árvore, 2 pessoas não conseguiam abraçar o tronco.
> 
> Entretanto já passaram por lá 2 incêndios, 1989 e 1993. A árvore foi cortada mas voltou a rebentar. Nem faço ideia até onde as raízes chegam.



Existem alguns eucaliptos classificados em Portugal, são normalmente árvores muito antigas e com um porte assinalável.


----------

